# Do man want alpha females or beta females?



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

Counterpart to the other thread with a similar name.

Alpha women are confident, have good posture, and engages socially.
Beta women are insecure, have bad posture, and avoids eye contact.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

Is she hot?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

What about a gamma gal?


----------



## shadyacres (Aug 21, 2015)

I would prefer alpha but beta is not out the question depends on the connection I think. but would be easier to connect with an alpha


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

An alpha girl would intimidate the **** out of me because I'm a massive beta male, probably even Omega.

Beta girls are cute, anyway. Beta Power!


----------



## Mattsy94 (Feb 11, 2013)

They want women who want to sleep with them.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I just want someone to accept who I am.


----------



## mjkittredge (Sep 8, 2012)

Both are appealing for different reasons. I don't know if I could keep up with or be on the same level as an "alpha" girl.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Omega is the way to go. On another note: insecurity doesn't help anyone, but posture and eye contact? Unless she's a model for sculptures... meaningless.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

im a β prototype with an α soul.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Um...doesn't matter to me.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

Certainly not an Alpha. There was an alpha female in school, I tried to stay away from her as much possible. I always stay clear of dominant people, they usually need someone to dominate and I don't want it to be me.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I just want a female who is into mah millenniummanliness.


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

I want my girl to be the Alpha and the Omega.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

I just want someone real who isn't too hard to get along with. I really don't care alpha/beta crap, that is more of a double standard for men anyway imo.


----------



## supbuddy (Feb 17, 2013)

Alpha for sure, strong intellectual women are such a turn on for me haha


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Real Alpha women pee standing up.

http://www.amazon.com/Go-Girl-Female-Urination-Lavender/dp/B003BEDUS6


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

i heard beta females are freaks in bed, all that pent up aggression...


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

HenDoggy said:


> i heard beta females are freaks in bed, all that pent up aggression...


"the quiet ones are the freakiest in bed"? yea i've heard that too... wonder if it applies to all of SAS lol...


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Gammas or low betas are ideal. Delta is acceptable too, but since I am a delta male it would be hard for two deltas to get together without intervention. (I posted my classification scheme in the other thread.)


----------



## Radekk (Aug 12, 2015)

Hot female with good posture.


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

I like a strong woman, but who is a submissive sex kitten in bed


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

A lady in the street and a freak between the sheets.


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Omega females are clearly superior.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I definitely don't want a woman that acts assertive and domineering like a man. It's really unattractive.


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

There are other aspects to a person's personality than just how confident or submissive they are.....

As I always put it though, all I want is someone who is my equal. I don't want someone who tries to change me into someone more outgoing or constantly tells me what to do, nor do I want someone who never speaks their mind and doesn't let you know when they're not happy so they could keep pleasing me. Both sound like a recipe for disaster. Though, I think people can be very dominating in some aspects and very submissive in others.




Ah who am I kidding, I'd be lucky if I had either :/


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Be sigma


----------



## hmnut (Aug 8, 2011)

Men generally don't care. Looks tend to matter more. Not surprising, in our society a woman's value is often tied to how pretty she is. Not saying that's right just that's how it is.


----------



## marcel177 (Oct 7, 2012)

Delta Females..... delta squad....role out!


----------



## slowlyimproving (Jan 2, 2014)

These alpha and beta discussions are getting ridiculous. People want someone that makes their heart skip a beat. That person
could be shy or outgoing. It all depends on chemistry. Opposites also attract.


----------



## thomasjune (Apr 7, 2012)

All this alpha and beta crap its unnecessary and a waste of time in my opinion. Why can't we just try and meet someone that we click with without having to attach some kind of fake label on them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

people who use the terms alpha and beta are usually beta.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

I'm not a man, but I sure as hell don't want a girl that's passive.


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

I just desire a good woman who would appreciate a wise, caring, decent looking, and hardworking individual such as myself. 

I get attracted to girls who make me feel happy. Most of the time girls make me feel uncomfortable, judged, and only briefly happy, then disappointed. Then again, people, men and women do that to me...


----------



## Seiyoku (Aug 14, 2015)

I'd like one that's as desperate as I am.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

The more alpha the better.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

dontwaitupforme said:


> Be sigma


This about sums it up.
...I'll see myself out.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

I'm highly insecure, with self-esteem that's not just low but has gone into the minus zone, and would prefer someone with the same traits.


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

No damsels in distress, but not man-aggressive either.

Something in between.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

^^ I wonder how self-esteem correlates to this preference? My self-esteem is pretty darn high, and I'm attracted to dominant people.


----------



## FlowerChild13 (Aug 1, 2012)

Idontgetit said:


> people who use the terms alpha and beta are usually beta.


Lol, this is so true


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

truant said:


> ^^ I wonder how self-esteem correlates to this preference? My self-esteem is pretty darn high, and I'm attracted to dominant people.


It doesn't. I like my women feminine.

I like a mostly 50/50 split in the relationship, but I still want to be the leader. And I think most women want a man that isn't afraid to make decisions.

Hate on me for it, but I feel most women want a strong man. And that's what I'm going to be, because that's what I think the ideal version of myself is.


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

You peeps should stop with all of that Alpha, Beta, bullcrap.
It's driving me insane man, for my own sake, just quit that crap, will ya?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

truant said:


> ^^ I wonder how self-esteem correlates to this preference? My self-esteem is pretty darn high, and I'm attracted to dominant people.


I'd say definitely. I notice in this thread alone that it's generally the people who complain about the dating scene and the "unfairness" of dating etc who prefer "beta" woman. I don't think they could handle having a girl who would be strong and independent because it would reflect poorly on them in comparison.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

Gojira said:


> It doesn't. I like my women feminine.
> 
> I like a mostly 50/50 split in the relationship, but I still want to be the leader. And I think most women want a man that isn't afraid to make decisions.
> 
> Hate on me for it, but I feel most women want a strong man. And that's what I'm going to be, because that's what I think the ideal version of myself is.


Alpha females are at the top of the female hierarchy. Consequently, they often excel at meeting cultural standards of feminine beauty. There is typically nothing unfeminine about their appearance. They just know their own worth, which allows them to dictate the terms of their relationships.

Women like that typically don't like subordinating themselves to men, which is why their personalities seem "masculine", but that's an artifact of the way our culture defines gender. Alpha females are thoroughly female, they merely represent a power structure that contravenes the male power structure: feminine power.

What you mean is: "I want a woman who conforms to the stereotype that women like to be subordinate to men". I personally don't think there's anything wrong with that preference (that would be a little hypocritical considering I'm attracted to dominant men and women) but it's important to understand that there is nothing intrinsically "unfeminine" about being an alpha female.

For reference:


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

Skeletra said:


> Counterpart to the other thread with a similar name.
> 
> Alpha women are confident, have good posture, and engages socially.
> Beta women are insecure, have bad posture, and avoids eye contact.


 You









or ∆ or € µ∂


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

AussiePea said:


> I'd say definitely. I notice in this thread alone that it's generally the people who complain about the dating scene and the "unfairness" of dating etc who prefer "beta" woman. I don't think they could handle having a girl who would be strong and independent because it would reflect poorly on them in comparison.


Blah blah, I didn't say I don't want a strong independent women. You are just too white knightey to see things in more than black and white (no pun intended).

What I did say is, I want to be in the lead. So let's break that down for you. 55-45 to 51-49. But that's the way I want it. Probably pretty typical, actually.

But really, why don't you stop making up girls minds for them, and let them figure out what they want? Really, you're usually the first to offer a woman's point of view on a subject, but come on now, let the girls speak up for themselves, ok?

Many, many times I hear women say they want a strong, masculine man to lead. That's them saying it. It ain't all of 'em, but most of them do. So that's that.


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

truant said:


> Alpha females are at the top of the female hierarchy. Consequently, they often excel at meeting cultural standards of feminine beauty. There is typically nothing unfeminine about their appearance. They just know their own worth, which allows them to dictate the terms of their relationships.
> 
> Women like that typically don't like subordinating themselves to men, which is why their personalities seem "masculine", but that's an artifact of the way our culture defines gender. Alpha females are thoroughly female, they merely represent a power structure that contravenes the male power structure: feminine power.
> 
> What you mean is: "I want a woman who conforms to the stereotype that women like to be subordinate to men". I personally don't think there's anything wrong with that preference (that would be a little hypocritical considering I'm attracted to dominant men and women) but it's important to understand that there is nothing intrinsically "unfeminine" about being an alpha female.


Uh uh, when you question people's self esteem on a mental health website, you are just being douchy.

I like how you are equating Alpha females and beauty though, so basically an unattractive woman can't be an Alpha. Nice.

I do find your example unattractive though. Date... sure. Marry... no. I want the lead. Not to have to "compete" for it. My preference. And the women I settle down with, it'll be her preference too. Because there are plenty of woman who do want that. But I guess reforming all of them to your beliefs is better than letting them make up their own minds?

But I love how people are all about freedom of preference until it's one they don't like.

Edit: But none of that really even matters, because there is never going to be 100% gender equality. Women have perks that we don't, and men have perks that women don't. And the same for disadvantages. So it really doesn't matter, it all balances out anyway.

And, as andy points out below, many Alpha females probably prefer Beta males anyway, which is just a switch on the dynamic, which, as I just stated, balances it all out.


----------



## andy0128 (Dec 19, 2003)

According that definition i am probably more attracted to the beta variety but i always end up with alpha as i've had little success with the former. Maybe they feel more comfortable with they alpha male, while the alpha females prefer someone less controlling ie me lol


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

twitchy666 said:


> You
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wat?

Were you asking what I am?
I'm nothing.

I don't really believe in these things anyway.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

Gojira said:


> Uh uh, when you question people's self esteem on a mental health website, you are just being douchy.
> 
> I like how you are equating Alpha females and beauty though, so basically an unattractive woman can't be an Alpha. Nice.
> 
> ...


Have you been drinking? Where did all of this come from?

I never questioned anyone's self-esteem, I questioned whether or not there was a correlation between self-esteem and preferences. I was asking a question, because I'm hoping that other people will provide input so that I can ascertain whether there is one or not. It's simply been my observation that people who declare low self-esteem often also declare a preference for partners with similar levels of self-esteem, a perfectly understandable preference, given we tend to like people we can relate to, but I'm not assuming that that's always the case. I find it easy to imagine that some people with high self-esteem prefer partners with low self-esteem because they're easier to manipulate.

And I never equated beauty with alpha status; I merely indicated that alpha women are often beautiful in our culture because beautiful women are esteemed by men, which is a source of power, just as the esteem of women is a source of power for men. So if YOU don't want beauty to be equated with alpha status, you can help by not pursuing attractive women.

And I'm not reforming anyone to my beliefs. I don't even understand what you mean by that statement, or where all this blather about gender equality comes from. You're reading all kinds of things into what I said that simply aren't there. And I agree, many alpha females do prefer beta males because, like men, some of them prefer to make the majority of the decisions. I see nothing objectionable about that.

Having been subjected in multiple threads to various forms of abuse myself, I'm fully aware of what constitutes "douchy" behavior, and it was certainly not my intention to give anyone offense.


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

truant said:


> Have you been drinking? Where did all of this come from?
> 
> I never questioned anyone's self-esteem, I questioned whether or not there was a correlation between self-esteem and preferences. I was asking a question, because I'm hoping that other people will provide input so that I can ascertain whether there is one or not. It's simply been my observation that people who declare low self-esteem often also declare a preference for partners with similar levels of self-esteem, a perfectly understandable preference, given we tend to like people we can relate to, but I'm not assuming that that's always the case. I find it easy to imagine that some people with high self-esteem prefer partners with low self-esteem because they're easier to manipulate.
> 
> ...


The whole conversation is inherently about gender equality if you're taking issue with how women are perceived in society...

To sum up my view, two Alphas simply cannot work. Two dominant souls are bound to have friction. Maybe your experiences are different, but this is what I've found.

But you did reference my post, and from the wording, your are equating low self esteem with a preference for betas, and that is simply not the case. My preference stems from the fact that most women want a strong man they can turn to in difficult times that will be a rock they can depend on, and I find that attractive. Maybe it's traditional, but if two people like that relationship, so be it. I'm the type of guy that finds it a turn on when my girl wears my hoodie; yh, she's just cold, but she's also saying that she's mine. And that is super attractive

As for the other junk, it's probably just misunderstanding combined with general douchbaggery from both parties, so we'll leave it at that.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

Gojira said:


> The whole conversation is inherently about gender equality if you're taking issue with how women are perceived in society...
> 
> To sum up my view, two Alphas simply cannot work. Two dominant souls are bound to have friction. Maybe your experiences are different, but this is what I've found.
> 
> ...


Well, I certainly do seem to rub people the wrong way. But I didn't mean to challenge your preference, because I don't think there's anything wrong with it, and I didn't mean to offend anyone by proposing a link between their preferences and their self-esteem because I honestly don't know if there is one. That's why I asked.

How much of our preferences are based on wanting partners who are either more, less, or similar to us in terms of social dominance?

How much of our preferences are based on wanting partners who have similar levels of self-esteem?

Are introverts attracted to other introverts and extroverts to extroverts? Or do opposites attract?

How do all of these things interact?

I'm a sub; I like dominant partners. I have high self-esteem, and I like high self-esteem partners. I'm an extrovert by nature (albeit broken) and I'm attracted to introverts. Are there any correlations with other people, or is it entirely arbitrary?

These dynamics are interesting to me because sex and relationships (and yes, gender issues) are my hobby.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

Which one will pack me lunch before work?  No, I'd actually hate that. Typically I'm attracted to women who have a very strong sense of who they are, what they want, what they believe in. I don't like women who act obsessed with their boyfriends or change themselves for them. I also wouldn't like a woman who tried to control me though. Both of us need to be independent, secure, adults.


----------



## VIncymon (Apr 16, 2009)

SD92 said:


> Certainly not an Alpha. There was an alpha female in school, I tried to stay away from her as much possible. *I always stay clear of dominant people, they usually need someone to dominate and I don't want it to be me.*


my thoughts exactly.
I don't like


----------



## NewDawn (Aug 5, 2015)

Even the most beta female is still infinitely more desirable to most men, than an average guy is to a girl. So it doesn't really matter. Also an alpha female will only want the best, so will be unobtainable to most men.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

We want an easy chick for one night stands and a lady for a partner.


----------



## Buttered Toast (Aug 22, 2015)

Alpha females are, typically, too full of themselves. Hubris and arrogance are tremendous turn-offs for me.


----------



## Staticnz (Mar 25, 2013)

This alpha beta stuff is a pile of garbage and not worth even considering.


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

thomasjune said:


> All this alpha and beta crap its unnecessary and a waste of time in my opinion. Why can't we just try and meet someone that we click with without having to attach some kind of fake label on them.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


But if you are a beta you cant "meet" anyone.


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

slowlyimproving said:


> These alpha and beta discussions are getting ridiculous. People want someone that makes their heart skip a beat. That person
> could be shy or outgoing. It all depends on chemistry. Opposites also attract.


To be that man you most have good looks, be like a man, social status and social skills. That is alpha.


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

RelinquishedHell said:


> I definitely don't want a woman that acts assertive and domineering like a man. It's really unattractive.


I'm the exact opposite. I've never been drawn to a woman who WASN'T assertive and "man-aggressive" like @Gojira puts it. The more bad**s they are, the more I like them.

But I'm not your typical man


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

vicente said:


> I'm the exact opposite. I've never been drawn to a woman who WASN'T assertive and "man-aggressive" like @Gojira puts it. The more bad**s they are, the more I like them.
> 
> But I'm not your typical man


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

vicente said:


> I'm the exact opposite. I've never been drawn to a woman who WASN'T assertive and "man-aggressive" like @Gojira puts it. The more bad**s they are, the more I like them.
> 
> But I'm not your typical man


Same. Sassy women are kind of hot tbh. I'll take an Aubrey Plaza over a Jennifer Garner.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Would those chicks all night long.

For me it's just about woman who aren't weak and unable to stand up for themselves. Independence and self confidence are major turn ons.


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

ljubo said:


> To be that man you most have good looks, be like a man, social status and social skills. That is alpha.


Have faith that the important things are in your hands, and the rest is irrelevant. Is there any other answer to any of this?


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Gojira said:


> img
> img
> img


This. Yes.

Nothing says "bed me now" quite like the open carrying of multiple automatic weapons. Body armor is a bonus -- as is the presence of homicide on her criminal record.

She should keep her dominance universally unquestioned and unchallenged, so she should have a demonstrated willingness to immediately fire upon any other female or authority figure who enters her field of view.

Anything less, and it's, like, you're wasting my time, thanks. Go hug a baby, save a whale, or something.


----------



## Staticnz (Mar 25, 2013)

I like hippyish, left wing bleeding heart feminist vegetarians cos they allow me to live vicariously through them.


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

acidicwithpanic said:


> Same. Sassy women are kind of hot tbh. I'll take an Aubrey Plaza over a Jennifer Garner.


Aubrey Plaza!:heart:heart:heart


----------



## benevichi (Jan 7, 2015)

I'm personally attracted to a girl who is not necessarily confident, but is open in a one on one conversation. I guess I find these traits attractive because I have them myself. Eye contact is more of just being comfortable with a person, and I think that's important to show interest, as well. As far as the bubbly, fake chicks, who I guess would be considered "alpha"...They're intimidating and usually make for a shallow conversation.


----------



## thebadshepard (Oct 13, 2012)

alpha


----------



## thebadshepard (Oct 13, 2012)

Staticnz said:


> I like hippyish, left wing bleeding heart feminist vegetarians cos they allow me to live vicariously through them.


oh god the teacher i have a crush on is exactly like that.:crying:


----------

